
RepoFS: File system view of Git repositories - amelius
https://github.com/AUEB-BALab/RepoFS
======
amelius
Paper here:
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S235271101...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2352711018300712)

DOI: 10.1016/j.softx.2019.03.007

